# LOWRIDER BLANKETS, PILLOWS NFL TEAMS ETC...



## PANIC-5150

My wife been doin this for over a year now I can send you pics of what they look like and give you prices 




















LIKE ON FACE BOOK

FACEBOOK.com/creationsbymd

Or call 559-429-9051 or txt only 559827727 three



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PANIC-5150

Thank you all they sell good at every show she hits 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PANIC-5150

TTT


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowdude13

PANIC-5150 said:


> My wife been doin this for over a year now I can send you pics of what they look like and give you prices
> View attachment 672458
> View attachment 672461
> View attachment 672462
> 
> 
> LIKE ON FACE BOOK
> 
> FACEBOOK.com/creationsbymd
> 
> Or call 559-429-9051 or txt only 559827727 three
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


nice :thumbsup: do u have lady's purse with lowrider cars on them ?


----------



## lo4lyf

What's the price on the lowrider pillow and blanket?


----------



## friend or foe

lowrider pillows www.lowside.com


----------



## soriano

TTT


----------



## PeaceDaBall

Hi friends, I have such a request, you can help me with some tips. New Year is coming, I want to give my wife a gift. I've been thinking about what gift to buy for a long time. An idea came to me to buy the custom blanket, what do you think about this idea? I think it's a good one. But I don't know where to buy them. I read an article about this about best weighted blankets canada but I still haven't decided. Maybe you can give me some advice to buy. I thought about buying one of cotton, I think it's natural and warm. What do you think?


----------

